# My lighter has a green flame



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I just got my very first refillable lighter. I expected it to have a blue flame. Does green flame mean something is wrong?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

To create a green flame there is a little "cue-ball" over the jetflame (you should see it), it should be a chemical reaction, not sure if can give problems on cigars:huh:


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

should be fine, i had a lighter that used to change from blue to green and then red


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I doubt it would have an effect.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine's the same way. No effect whatsoever. I think there is a little piece of copper :support: that chances the color. 

God, I hated chemistry in High School. :lol:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

BadMormon said:


> I just got my very first refillable lighter. I expected it to have a blue flame. Does green flame mean something is wrong?


What kind is it? I have never heard of this. I wouldn't think it would cause a problem but whatever it is is oxidizing and might leave some build up. I would assume they knew what they were doing when this was added.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

By the color it could be a few different compounds: copper, phosphates, barium, antimony, and some others. My guess though would be copper.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

It looks like they installed a tiny little ball of copper, right in line with the jet. Interesting. 

The flame starts out blue for a split second, then turns green.

It is a Tiger lighter, from Tampa Humidor.

I guess you guys have explained it in your replies: copper oxidizing=green flame.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame_test

there we go! check that out.

The color of the flame depends on the color spectrum of the element being introduced to the flame. Copper sulfate shows a green flame so that's probably what's in there.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine has a blue flame when I light my farts.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Mine has a blue flame when I light my farts.


:roflmao:

Don't gamble and lose!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Not meaning to threadjack but I saw a guy melt a pair of Umbro soccer shorts to his butt hairs doing this in college. I'm a lot more careful after seeing that!!

Return to normal thread.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

FYI - Surgeon General states the detonation of flatulence is not a safe alternative to smoking cigarettes, lest any of you kids get any grand ideas, and so forth.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> I just got my very first refillable lighter. I expected it to have a blue flame. Does green flame mean something is wrong?


_*i'm pretty sure that a green flame means that your wife/girlfriend is pregnant. but read the box...

haha*_


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

:dribble: The sweet smell of burnt arse hair. mmmmmmm


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

There is probably a piece of copper in the stream of the flame. That is why you are getting the green flame.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoa, cool! I want one!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

You light your farts too Heather? Cool!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Update: This lighter is turning out to be finicky. It won't light if the flame is adjusted too high or too low.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

While I am here, I will offer a confession: I have never tried to light my farts, but I have heard tight Levis are the best jeans for doing it in.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

BadMormon said:


> It is a Tiger lighter, from Tampa Humidor.


I had one of those, but mine broke. When I let go of the button, the valve doesn't close so the flame stays lit.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread has gone south of the border lol


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> You light your farts too Heather? Cool!


Ha! Not since I was in high school.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Now this is some funny stuff - I don't care who you are!


----------

